# Cold Calling



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Cold Calling. We all do it, some better than others. What are your tips and tricks. How do you get in touch with the right person? Ive been cold calling for seven years now, I'm decent at it, I hate it, but usually get the info I need and a chance to speak with the decision makers. 

The reason I ask is I was sitting in a new car salesmen's office. We found the car we wanted at another dealer in Chicago. So they had to do a dealer trade. Our salesman called down there and acted like he knew everybody in that dealership. He worked right up the ranks of that dealership very quickly and effectively to get the car we wanted for us. I understand a dealer to dealer trade is different from cold sales calls, but the art of cold calling is the same. My salesman was an excellent communicator and nonetheless I couldn't be more impressed with his cold calling abilities. 

I like to rehearse in my head what I will say, usually the conversation never goes as planned and I wing it anyway. The rehearsing seems to give me more confidence during the call which I believe is very important. I've seen one person pretend to know decision makers in order to get ahold of them. It worked very well. Immoral maybe, but effective. What do you guys do? How do you build confidence? Do you get used to cold calling? Do you enjoy cold calling?


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't know about loving cold calling but I really don't mind it too much. Here are my tips. 

1. Know something about the companies you are calling! If they deal with a lot of elderly folks or strange office times are simple but make the calls seems less "cold"
2. Be vague to start. Asking to speak to someone who handles their Building Management or Property Maintenance, rather then saying you are calling regarding snow removal. Often times front desk clerks know how the owners respond to typical cold callers so being vague can get you directed forward quicker. 
3. Don't try and sell them over the phone, try and schedule a time to meet them on site to review their property and specific needs. 
4. Never Provide any pricing over the phone, plowing is not a universal service, each property has specific needs and each owner will handle their property differently so be sure to only price after you meet someone on site. 
5. View the properties on Satellite first, this will give you an idea of the layout and possible conversation starters, such as "Your site doesn't have alot of room to pile snow, so our skid steers with stacking capability are ideal for your site" or "We have our own trucks to haul snow"
6. Name Drop where possible. If its ok with your existing clients let your prospective clients know of comparable properties you service that they may know. If your calling a BMW dealer and already service the Mercedes dealer let them know, this will provide them a better sense of your company without meeting you. This may also help you get to the people you need to talk with in the first place..."....I got your number from BMW dealer we also service in the area and wanted to discuss servicing your property" or similar. 
7. Ask them for the sale or meeting time. Don't wait for them to ask you to come out and see their site, once you have gone through what you have needed to say, Ask them to meet/Sale! This goes with the confidence thing but is very important. 

That's all I got for now, hopefully they help...


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I have never done any cold calling, but I have walked into offices and sold myself. In fact, when I first started out the majority of my work came from me walking in and introducing myself.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I will send in a blind bid then call a few days later.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

grandview;1639064 said:


> I will send in a blind bid then call a few days later.


Are you talking women or snow removal?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

thelettuceman;1639068 said:


> Are you talking women or snow removal?


Works either way.Thumbs Up


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Grandview when you send your bid in you must be offering lots of options, or guessing at the services they would like or at least offering what you sell most frequently? I have never sent a blind bid. I have always spoken with the decision makers and received their input before ever quoting prices. Excellent advise G Landscape! Thanks!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

wewille;1640963 said:


> Grandview when you send your bid in you must be offering lots of options, or guessing at the services they would like or at least offering what you sell most frequently? I have never sent a blind bid. I have always spoken with the decision makers and received their input before ever quoting prices. Excellent advise G Landscape! Thanks!


Actually,it's 2 different things in this thread. I will send in a bid with my services and then call. The other why is to call and ask if they are seeking bids or not.


----------

